
Which of These Habits Are Keeping You from Being a Great Communicator? - elysian_eunoia
https://ideas.ted.com/which-of-these-habits-are-keeping-you-from-being-a-great-communicator/
======
elysian_eunoia
“If your mouth is open, you're not learning.” -Buddha

